# Wok Burner (UK)



## Migraine (May 31, 2021)

I want to buy/put together a proper, hardcore, jet engine, singe-your-eyebrows Wok burner for stirfrying outdoors. 

Is this feasible? Is there anything off-the-shelf, or will I need to buy parts and put it together (not averse to doing the latter if need be)?

I don't have mains gas, will a bottle be sufficient to power something like this? It's not like I'll be using it everyday, but I'm fed up of half-arsed stirfrys off the crappy ceramic electric hob we have.

I'm based in the UK so please bear that in mind when making suggestions.

Cheers!


----------



## Michi (May 31, 2021)

Some relevant previous discussions:






Who’s wokking on their BGE?


Anyone using a CGS spider and a wok? I think I would prefer a wok with a long, upright handle to flip the wok. I don’t see too many woks with a handle like this. Opinions?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









Outdoor cooking gear help


I have a new home kitchen. There is no hood to vent outside just the microwave recirculating fan thing. I am smoking out this kitchen all the time. I am looking for a set-up to have just outside my back door for searing and high heat cooking. I initially was thinking grill with a burner but I am...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









Outdoor Burner Setup


Hello all, I'm thinking of getting an outdoor burner for wok cooking and to use with cast iron/carbon steel for a post-sous vide sear. Does anyone have a specific setup they like? Thanks in advance.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## WiriWiri (May 31, 2021)

No direct XP of buying a wok burner, but there’s plenty of options geared around gas cylinders and 10kw+ burners available like this. Realistically I’m just Googling on your behalf, but I suspect there‘s not a huge amount in it.

I can feel slightly smug as we bought a Fisher Paykel range cooker with a comparatively powerful (for a domestic stove) triple ring burner (5kw+). Not great, but fine for 2 and a world away from the slow sizzle you usually get at home

You might also want to consider a camping stove as a a halfway house - I have one of these , which is meatily powerful for something so small. The downside Is that it requires expensive little gas canisters and you may need to fashion some kind of more robust wok stand and windbreak. It is decent though - I‘ve fond memories of stir frying on a deserted Welsh pier many years ago


----------



## RonB (May 31, 2021)

Here's some food for thought. These burners may not be available on your side of the pond, but they may help you buy or build what you want, and Kenji does tell you what works best in a burner:

Outdoor Wok Burners Are the Key to Restaurant-Style Stir Fries


----------



## MarcelNL (May 31, 2021)

I recently bought a propane Foker outdoor wok burner, rated at something like 9 KW and think 10 is the lower limit to consider...
BTW: Look for wind deflection of some sort, I am on the lookout for a better one...like the mentioned jet burner.

Get one with ignition and if possible a pilot flame, nothing more annoying than having to fetch a lighter in the middle of cooking IME...that powerflamer 160 looks the part, now just to find it locally. I seem to recall @Michi has one...


----------



## Migraine (May 31, 2021)

Can't see any way to buy the powerflamer in the UK.

I've found these sorts of things:





Phoenix Wok Burners (JP1,JP12,JP21,JP6,JP9)


JP12 Phoenix Burner JP12 Phoenix Burner JP21 Phoenix Turbo Burner JP6 Phoenix Wok Burner JP9 Phoenix




www.stockpotsrus.co.uk





Which I imagine you could build something from but I need advice on what exactly to get. I've dropped them an email.


----------



## Michi (May 31, 2021)

They seem to be readily available on eBay:









Premium Propane Cast Iron Wok Stove Burner with Igniter, High Pressure, 100k BTU | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Premium Propane Cast Iron Wok Stove Burner with Igniter, High Pressure, 100k BTU at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Migraine (Jun 1, 2021)

Michi said:


> They seem to be readily available on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They nearly all seem to be in the US though, and import fees etc. quickly stack up if you get stung.

The people I emailed above replied saying they sell this:









ONE HOLE CHINESE WOK COOKER (12 Months Parts Warranty)


500mm x 500mm One Hole Chinese Wok Cooker Precision manufactured with powder coated durable frame on adjustable feet.Removable heavy duty stainless




www.stockpotsrus.co.uk





Which would be great to have but I think £720 might be stretching the budget a bit


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

great find Michi! I searched Ebay and somehow it used to show the item even if destined for a different market but apparently that changed...

*I will buy this* *!*

(First I'll check is Ali has the same as that is likely cheaper due to more direct shipping than via the US)

(frankly as I'm fed up with flame outs due to wind gusts that seem to always happen when stir frying)


----------



## Migraine (Jun 1, 2021)

Chinese Wok cooker burner high power LPG catering burner 30 KW quality stove | eBay


For sale are these high quality and high power LPG cast iron wok burners (with piezzo ignition). These are hefty pieces of kit,placed on a table/stool or chair or even the ground ,they won't shift around when in use but are obviously portable enough to be used whereever you like (outdoors).



www.ebay.co.uk





This looks promising!


----------



## Migraine (Jun 1, 2021)

Guy was super helpful. Have ordered that plus the other bits I need which he advised on. Looking forward to it coming!


----------



## Migraine (Jun 1, 2021)

Round Bottom Carbon Steel Wok 14'' | Buy online at The Asian Cookshop


FREE Delivery available on Round Base Carbon Steel Woks 14'' at the no1 Asian Supermarket online. Buy Commercial Quality Carbon Steel Woks and more! Free delivery conditions apply.



www.theasiancookshop.co.uk





This look OK as far as Woks to?


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

looks authentic, and similar to mine (which is a tad more used)


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Guy was super helpful. Have ordered that plus the other bits I need which he advised on. Looking forward to it coming!


what presssure does the thing need? ( mine can only handle 30mBar but my coffee roaster works on 50mBar)


----------



## Migraine (Jun 1, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> what presssure does the thing need? ( mine can only handle 30mBar but my coffee roaster works on 50mBar)


I have zero experience with this stuff so bear with me.

He advised me to get a high pressure regulator like this one:









Continental 0 - 2 Bar Adjustable Propane Gas Regulator 8kg/h With 1/4 BSP Outlet for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Continental 0 - 2 Bar Adjustable Propane Gas Regulator 8kg/h With 1/4 BSP Outlet at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Which says it's rated 0.5-2bar. I can't see anything on the burner listing...drop him a message, he replied in like 20 minutes.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

I will, our connector to the propane bottle appears different (of course, why standardize things internationally, that would make life boring), I have 2 Bar regulator for my weed killer flame thrower (very satisfying to use!)

I suspect full 2 Bar is a bit much , will see what he says.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 1, 2021)

I am using similar wok burner lately. You need high pressure regulator. It's consumption is insane - 2.5 kg hour, but it is a door to the underworld. Be very careful. And it is spitting flames sideways - so make sure it is at least 30-40 cm away from anything flammable. 

I have been doing stir fries lately in 30 cm wok and even at third of its power is aplenty for the batches I use.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

so...he responded fast enough, yet the answer is a bit puzzling...
he replied saying I'd need to use the hose and regulator so I'd best find an adapter and he is not aware of the required pressure


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 1, 2021)

Fuel consumption must be high, horses need proper feed ;-) You only need this high heat for short bursts, but you do need it, at least I do.

I plan to only use it outside, well away from anything flammable, thanks for the warning!


----------



## LAB (Jun 2, 2021)

14 inches seem a bit small.... might want to check with the burner guy on the dimension of the woks normally used...

Also, wooden handle like that will probably get damaged/burn pretty fast.


Check out this dude's wok and burner for a good reference. His Wok skillz are pretty legit.


----------



## Migraine (Jun 3, 2021)

Lol this thing is a beast, way bigger than I realised.


----------



## Migraine (Jun 3, 2021)

Is that hose pushed far enough on if I then jubilee clip it? I'm not sure if it is but I cannot get it to go any further, unless there's a trick I'm missing


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 3, 2021)

How did you get it delivered this fast  

I'd try to get that hose a bit further, as the pressure is pretty high, but more importantly do check for leaks under pressure with gas leak fluid/soapy water before use!


----------



## Migraine (Jun 3, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> How did you get it delivered this fast
> 
> I'd try to get that hose a bit further, as the pressure is pretty high, but more importantly do check for leaks under pressure with gas leak fluid/soapy water before use!



They are based in the UK same as me so quick delivery.

Is there any trick to getting the hose on further? Googling suggests I may need some sort of lube.


----------



## Migraine (Jun 3, 2021)

Ok a bit of mineral oil and I got it over the ridges onto the smooth part, that feels a lot better.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 3, 2021)

good, I usually use some spit


----------



## parbaked (Jun 17, 2021)

Do it...


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 18, 2021)

yeah, I promised myself not to engage in major DIY for potentially dangerous stuff involving high powered gas applications...

I'm interested to hear how the burner is doing IRL, yesterday I cooked some chinese ..no wind, and again I was underwhelmed with the 6ish kW of power of my current burner, so a want is still present.


----------



## Michi (Jun 18, 2021)

Get a Thunder Group. You won't look back. 45 seconds to get my wok from cold to cherry red…

Photo of the setup here.


----------



## Migraine (Jun 18, 2021)

I've only briefly had the one I got going in the garage to check it was working. It goes exactly like the video on the eBay page (see below). I.e. like a jet engine. I'm impressed.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 18, 2021)

ready for take off!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 1, 2021)

Thought I'd share my homemade solution to a wok burner. I already have a 200000 btu 10" burner I got for my 50cm carbon steel pan, but I've been hoping to get a wok and the 10" burner is just too big for proper concentrated heat for proper wok cooking. I needed a way to reduce the size of the flame. After thinking about many ways to accomplish this, I found the solution... a brake drum. After finding one of the appropriate size (for $20 on Amazon), a little machining later, making the opening 5.75" diameter, it works great. Now I've got to get the wok and start cooking!










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 7, 2021)

So I seasoned my wok today... went pretty good. After the high heat treatment, got a pretty good black starter coat going. So what to make now!!!?


----------



## Michi (Jul 7, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> So what to make now!!!?


Egg is traditional


----------



## Michi (Jul 7, 2021)

BazookaJoe said:


> After finding one of the appropriate size (for $20 on Amazon), a little machining later, making the opening 5.75" diameter, it works great.


It doesn't look like it lacks solidity. What's the weight of that thing? Must be close to 30 kg all up?


----------



## LAB (Jul 12, 2021)

Fried Rice with Egg and Soya sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 12, 2021)

start at the front of 'every grain of rice' by Fuchsia Dunlop and work your way through it  

Looks great!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 12, 2021)

i put my wok burner to "off-label" use this weekend to make chili verde. so much fun.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 12, 2021)

wrong post.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 12, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i put my wok burner to "off-label" use this weekend to make chili verde. so much fun.
> 
> View attachment 134254



Put them in a plastic bag and let them steam after roasting. The skin will just peel off.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 12, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Put them in a plastic bag and let them steam after roasting. The skin will just peel off.


I put them in a pot. I try not to use too much plastic.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 12, 2021)

A pot with a lid works as long as they can steam. I use recycled plastic bags from the grocery store. If I am real serious and I buy a bushel of New Mexico hatch peppers then it takes 23-quart plastic zip locks bags. I store them in the freezer and get 1 quart at a time. It seems to be the right amount for me to use.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 12, 2021)

Covid messed up my annual hatch run. I do the 50 bag of med hots Usually

ive been charring small batches for a long time after a lady showed me how. A pot works awesome. They steam. I use a pot to steam food, so it steams.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 12, 2021)

Me too. I don't know if I can make it this year for hatch peppers. It will be next month.

I owned a house in Cloud Croft New Mexico for a long time. I just sold it. Covid messed us up and we were not using it. So, I sold it last fall.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 13, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Me too. I don't know if I can make it this year for hatch peppers. It will be next month.
> 
> I owned a house in Cloud Croft New Mexico for a long time. I just sold it. Covid messed us up and we were not using it. So, I sold it last fall.


i know Cloudcroft well (i hunted elk there). i have land in Ruidoso, and my thoughts of putting a small luxury cabin are fading. no water still. the deep well option is an unpleasant thought


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 11, 2021)

Finally got around to making my first meal in the new wok... beef lo mein. I had to source a large wok ring to raise the bottom of the wok above the flame concentrator. Notched it out to fit the burner, worked really well. Lost a bit of the initial seasoning (to be expected), but re-seasoned decently after the meal was done.


----------

